# variety of sounds



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I've got a pretty large home haunt, and I'm curious what options are there for stand-alone hardware to loop atmosphere sound fx. I've got a couple of Pico-Boo controllers and those are great for triggered effects. But, I'm trying to find something relatively inexpensive that I can plug into a surge unit w/ all the lights, and have sound & light come on w/ the flip of a switch.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I use several little mp3 boards for exactly that. They take a micro SD card, are powered from 5V and can drive a speaker directly to a decent level. I did a little write-up on my site a while back.


----------

